# برنامج spacecad



## منال المصري (21 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا من الافاضل المهندسين التكرم علي بتوفير spacecad software
او مكان اجيبه منه وجزاكم الله خير واي شيئ يفيد في الموضوع
انا محتاجه جدا وبسرعة


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 سبتمبر 2006)

هو البرنامج ده عباره عن ايه وهل بيختلف عن archi cad


----------



## جاسر (22 سبتمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

برنامج لهواة - الصواريخ  -


















البرنامج: http://www.spacecad.com/download/spacecad3.exe

الكراك: http://z13.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=51142http://www.cracklib.net/crack.cgi?id=197535&submitButtonName=D+O+W+N+L+O+A+D

الموقع: http://www.spacecad.com/

تحاياي


----------



## منال المصري (27 سبتمبر 2006)

الشلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا الاخ المشرف 
حاولت فتح الرابط لكنه محجوب (لعله في السعوديه فقط)
وانا حاولت انزل البرنامج من الموقع فبل ذلك لم استطع فارجوا احد يرسله لي او يوفر لي رابط اخر اويرسله لي البريد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## منال المصري (27 سبتمبر 2006)

sugr_msr***********هذا البريد وكونمشكور لجهدكم معي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (4 أكتوبر 2006)

تفضلي يااخت منال الرابط للبرنامج
http://www.sendspace.com/file/601lc5


----------



## momu (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي توفير المساعده 
واللهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng.zak (27 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
من لديه شرح للبرنامج يرجى تزويدنا به 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (31 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

السلام عليكم 
شكر مميز للمشرف العام الذي وضع رابط البرنامج و رابط الكراك لكن رابط الكراك لا يعمل 
نرجو رفع رابط جديد بأقرب وقت


----------

